# estamos hechos el uno para el otro



## Saimi

Hola!

No sé si existe una expresión hecha para esta frase...
supongo que sería algo como:

"We were made one for the other" o algo así...

¿Que decís? ¿alguna ayudita por favor?


----------



## Sallyb36

We were made for one another.


----------



## bellota_2601

*to be made for eachother*
*we were made for eachother*

Saludos


----------



## MafaldaUY

we are made for each other
(no va separado, bellota?)


----------



## azuos

I agree with sallyb36


----------



## bellota_2601

MafaldaUY said:


> we are made for each other
> (no va separado, bellota?)


 
Si sorry, se me "chispoteó"

Saludos


----------



## Teena83

Me parece que la forma más común de expresar esto sería: "We are/were meant for each other"

Saludos


----------



## Sallyb36

You will notice that the people who choose that option are native Spanish speakers the correct english is ..We were/are made for one another.


----------



## MafaldaUY

ambas se usan. San Google tiene 32 millones ocurrencias para meant y 139 millones de ocurrencias de made for each other. Claro, que puede ser por palabras aisladas.
lo dicho, ambas son válidas
saludos,


----------



## dcjournalist

Teena83 said:


> Me parece que la forma más común de expresar esto sería: "We are/were meant for each other"
> 
> Saludos



I agree with you 
We are meant for each other


----------



## MafaldaUY

It looks like the Ocean is making the difference, while Engelbert Humperdinck sings "We were made *for one another"; *Avril Lavigne (no Spanish speaking person) sings "We were made for each other".
As most Latin American English speakers, my main influence is American English. I beleive both  expressions are valid or Saint Google is wrong.
 
Best regards


----------



## Teena83

MafaldaUY said:


> It looks like the Ocean is making the difference, while Engelbert Humperdinck sings "We were made *for one another"; *Avril Lavigne (no Spanish speaking person) sings "We were made for each other".
> As most Latin American English speakers, my main influence is American English. I beleive both expressions are valid or Saint Google is wrong.
> 
> Best regards


 
Pensé que se estaba discutiendo meant vs. made, no each other vs. one another. De todas formas, parece que ambas son correctas (nunca dije lo contrario), sólo que mi influencia tambien es mayoritariamente americana, y siempre había escuchado esa frase (meant for each other) como la más común o la más empleada. 
Ya que estamos hablando de canciones, hay una de Jewel que dice: I was meant for you.

Saludos!


----------



## Sallyb36

I am not disputing made/meant, both are correct. I am disputing for each other/for one another.


----------



## aztlaniano

MafaldaUY said:


> It looks like the Ocean is making the difference, while Engelbert Humperdinck sings "We were made *for one another"; *Avril Lavigne (no Spanish speaking person) sings "We were made for each other".
> As most Latin American English speakers, my main influence is American English. I beleive both expressions are valid or Saint Google is wrong.
> 
> Best regards


I agree, although Avril Lavigne, a Canadienne whose first language is French, is perhaps not the best example.
As the song goes: _you say "one another", I say "each other", let's call the whole thing off._
You can even say "each for the other", although it sounds poetic/cursi and even sappier than the other options.


----------



## Teena83

Una vez le pregunté a un americano si había diferencias entre each other y one another y no me supo decir si en realidad había alguna, por lo que asumo que serán casi lo mismo...
Lo único que me dijo es que each other capaz hace referencia sólo a dos personas, mientras que one another puede implicar más personas.
Esto es lo que puedo aportar...


----------



## Bri-Guy

Here in the USA if I am speaking to someone else about me I would automatically say that we were made for each other. I would not use one another because I am talking about myself, however if speaking about two other persons then I would say they were meant for one another or each other. At any rate, it is more common here in the states to say each other then one another in this case, but is understood and might be detected that you are not from the  US. Just my opinion on the last comment.


----------



## MafaldaUY

Mi admiración por aztlaniano que siempre tiene la palabra justa para la ocasión.  Y el americano de Teena creo que dio en el clavo. Siempre se aprende


----------



## Sallyb36

Yes, Bri-Guy, I am from the UK.  I am constantly learning that there are more differences between US and UK English than I ever imagined there would be.


----------



## Bri-Guy

Salyb36, it is interesting because certain things that we both may say sound absolutely incorrect in our native language, and in some cases mean something completely different. I once knew of some good examples but forgot. Is there an expression "to get knocked up" which means in US to become pregnant?


----------



## Sallyb36

Yes, that is a relatively new (I mean over the past 20 or so years) one in the UK.  It seems that a lot of "Americanisms" are coming more and more into common UK use.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Bri-Guy said:


> Here in the USA if I am speaking to someone else about me I would automatically say that we were made for each other. I would not use one another because I am talking about myself, however if speaking about two other persons then I would say they were meant for one another or each other. At any rate, it is more common here in the states to say each other then one another in this case, but is understood and might be detected that you are not from the  US. Just my opinion on the last comment.




For me, it wouldn't matter if you said meant or made, one another or each other. All options sound perfectly natural to me.


----------



## dcjournalist

Sallyb36 said:


> You will notice that the people who choose that option are native Spanish speakers the correct english is ..We were/are made for one another.



We are native Spanish speakers but we speak English as well. In my case American English.


----------



## Sallyb36

dcjournalist, forgive me, I should have been more specific and said UK English


----------



## Bri-Guy

I think that many of the US celebrities have a great influence. After all so many movies come out of the US not to mention music.


----------



## azuos

Well as sally said in the uk this is the most common way of saying it.

We were meant of one another.

But I guess in the US they use we were meant of each other.

But there is the diference between the UK English and the American English, but both are correct.


----------



## aztlaniano

azuos said:


> Well as sally said in the *UK* this is the most common way of saying it.
> 
> We were meant of_ for_ one another.
> 
> But I guess in the US they use we were meant of _for_ each other.
> 
> But there is the dif*f*erence between the UK English and the American English, but both are correct.


Both are correct, but I wouldn't say one is American English and the other British English.


----------



## azuos

why not?

sorry aztlaniano I meant we were meant for one another.

but I don´t see why one can´t say UK English and American English.


----------



## TurbidTongue

azuos said:


> why not?
> 
> sorry aztlaniano I meant we were meant for one another.
> 
> but I don´t see why one can´t say UK English and American English.



He meant you can't say that one way of saying that sentence is "UK English" and that the other way of saying it is "American English". They are both natural and common in both dialects.


----------



## azuos

Well from what I know I don´t think the American use the sentence we were meant for one another frequently, That sentence is definitely from the UK.


----------



## aztlaniano

TurbidTongue said:


> He meant you can't say that one way of saying that sentence is "UK English" and that the other way of saying it is "American English". They are both natural and common in both dialects.


No creo que una forma sea exclusivamente "británica" (o "UK English") y la otra exclusivamente "americana".


----------



## azuos

pues es igual que vacaciones en inglés Británico y en Inglés Americano

se diría holidays en Inglés Británico y vacations para Inglés Americano, 

Aunque sí se pueden decir esas dos frases tanto en Reino unido como en America sigo pensando que - one another - es más una frase de origen Británico y que each other se emplea más en Estados Unidos.

De todas formas para mí las dos formas son correctas.

Pero bueno quizás me esté equivocando con lo que digo, no digo que no, pero cuando yo estuve viviendo en londres siempre oía la expresión for one another más que for each other.


----------



## Sallyb36

Bri-Guy said:


> I think that many of the US celebrities have a great influence. After all so many movies come out of the US not to mention music.



Yes you are right


----------



## gotitadeleche

azuos said:


> Well from what I know I don´t think the American use the sentence we were meant for one another frequently, That sentence is definitely from the UK.




As I said earlier, it sounds perfectly natural to me. I can't tell you which version is used more, they are just alternate ways of saying the same thing.


----------

